# au fur et à mesure



## niresh

Bonjour du Caire! 

Comment dirait-on " au fur et à mesure que j'y pense" en espagnol? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

A medida que pienso en ello.
Conforme pienso en ello.

Saludos


----------



## niresh

Merci Tximeleta123, c'est bien noté!


Saludos


----------



## niresh

gracias - pero si decimos 'segun pienso en ello', faltaría algo al sentido francés de 'conforme', no?


----------



## Domtom

niresh said:


> gracias - pero si decimos 'segun pienso en ello', faltaría algo al sentido francés de 'conforme', no?


 
yo no diría _"según pienso (en ello)"_ en este contexto, sino las que ha propuesto *Tximeleta*, o sea, _"a medida que pienso (en ello)"_ o _"según pienso (en ello)"_.

Así, con el verbo _pensar_ de esta manera, no lo diría (1), pero en general sí que puedo decir _"según"_ como sinónimo de _"a medida que"_, por ejemplo:

_cobradles la entrada según vayan entrando = cobradles la entrada conforme vayan entrando = cobradles la entrada a medida que vayan entrando._

Pero todo esto al francés no podemos traducirlo con la palabra francesa _"conforme"_.

---------

(1) No, porque entonces se puede prestar a confusión: _"Según pienso el tiempo pasa"_. ¿Qué significa? ¿_Significa "En mi opinión, el tiempo pasa"_? ¿O significa_ "A medida que pienso, el tiempo pasa"_?
-


----------



## niresh

Muchas gracias, DomTom, se me queda muy clarito ahora! 

Au plaisir!


----------



## aura006

Hola a tod@s !

Quiero traducir "au fur et à mesure" pero no he encontrado en el diccionario o en el forum algo que podría funcionar en ese contexto. 

"Je crois que la réalité est un mythe, qu'elle est une sorte de récit que nous inventons *au fur et à mesure*" - creo que la realidad es un mito, una especia de relato que inventamos *a medida* ?

Gracias

Bueno, creo que lo he encontrado en un otro diccionario. Lo pongo aquí por si alguien lo necesita : *au fur et à mesure* : *poco a poco.*


----------



## luna3228

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Hola,


Tengo una duda sobre la traducción de esta frase : 

_"(le corps) il ne cesse de refroidir au fur et a mesure des kilomètres"._

No deja de enfriarse a medida que transcurren los kilómetros/ con los kilómetros?

a medida de los kilómetros??? 

Gracias por vuestra ayuda,


----------



## Little Chandler

Hola:

_...a medida que pasan/transcurren los kilómetros. 
...conforme pasan/transcurren los kilómetros. 
...con los kilómetros. _
_...a medida de los kilómetros. _


----------



## luna3228

Muchas Gracias


----------



## klarap

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola,
Quelle est l'équivalent espagnol de cette expression?
Un grand merci pour votre aide!
klarap


----------



## utrerana

Klarap es "a medida que".
Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

"Au fur et à mesure" es una expresión que se puede utilizar dentro de contextos diferentes. También puede significar: "paso por paso".


----------



## Andoush

Otra posibilidad:

"conforme", por ejemplo, "conforme pasan los años" ...


----------



## klarap

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Wanda_Brown

Au fur et à mesure (tout court) = sobre la marcha.
Au fur et à mesure que (+ verbe) = mientras (escribo mientras pienso).


----------



## Nircolartor

Hola, he leído esta frase y quisiera saber si la traducción de au fur et á mesure + indicativo futuro en francés debe corresponder siempre al subjuntivo español:
*                                         Au fur et à mesure que le système s'étendra, il faudra plus de temps pour que l'eau provenant des usines de traitement parvienne aux abonnés.
A medida que el sistema se expanda, se necesitará mas tiempo para que el agua proveniente de las fábricas de tratamiento llegue a los usuarios.
**
Observación*: Al futuro de indicativo en la oración francesa de relativo corresponde en español el subjuntivo: _Prenez tous les livres que vous voudrez / Celui qui viendra après moi..._ (encontré esto en internet, auque no lo entendí del todo)  http://html.rincondelvago.com/gramatica-francesa_1.html


----------



## Wanda_Brown

Nircolartor said:


> Hola, he leído esta frase y quisiera saber si la traducción de au fur et á mesure + indicativo futuro en francés debe corresponder siempre al subjuntivo español:
> *                                         Au fur et à mesure que le système s'étendra, il faudra plus de temps pour que l'eau provenant des usines de traitement parvienne aux abonnés.
> A medida que el sistema se expanda, se necesitará mas tiempo para que el agua proveniente de las fábricas de tratamiento llegue a los usuarios.
> **
> Observación*: Al futuro de indicativo en la oración francesa de relativo corresponde en español el subjuntivo: _Prenez tous les livres que vous voudrez / Celui qui viendra après moi..._ (encontré esto en internet, auque no lo entendí del todo)  http://html.rincondelvago.com/gramatica-francesa_1.html




Me suena bien. También propongo:
*Conforme el sistema se vaya expandiendo, más tardará el agua proviniente de las fábricas de tratamiento en llegar a los usuarios.*


----------



## Paquita

Wanda_Brown said:


> * proviniente *



¿proviniente? http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.aspx?es=proviniente


----------



## mmmmggg

Hola, chicos:


¿Podríais ayudarme con la siguiente frase? "Les objets des fouilles sont déposés, au fur et à mesure, au Muséearchéologique de Palestine" 

"Au fur et à mesure" creo que en este caso significaría "poco a poco" en español. ¿No es así?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------

